# sauces



## bouland (May 18, 2001)

Never one to do the smart thing, I once again have written an article about a subject where there is probably already too much written - sauces. My take of course is with a French view on the subject. If you're interested sauce recipes, check out the article here.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

bouland,
It's been a while since I visited your site.
Great job on the sauces. I for one am never tired of discussion sauces

Thanks again
cc


----------



## terri (Jan 9, 2002)

I love sauces! I'm terribly unhappy if I get a dish with no sauce. It's just one of my requirements, don't ask me why. Anyways, I'm looking forward to trying out some of your sauces that are new to me.
Great job and (programmer brain active) great presentation!


----------



## cinabun (Jan 9, 2002)

Thanks bouland--I love sauces and these will go a long way to expand my repertoire.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Those of you who love sauces may also be interested in checking out the following:










*Sauces* by James Peterson, winner of the James Beard cookbook of the year award.

Look here to read a review.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Hi, Bouland, 

GREAT website! :bounce:

To cchiu, Do you like the James Peterson book? I have it, but find him rather - well - fussy. have also worked with him at a cooking class, and found him rather - well - fussy.


----------

